#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Do Guys Really Notice About Girl's Outer Looks In The First Place?

## Moana

Hello Everyone!  :love: 

A psychological belief is there that Men fall for women's physical appearance in the first place itself! A woman's appearance is the first thing that attracts them, is it true? 
Most of the recent research has proved that the first thing a man looks on a woman is her OUTER APPEARANCE! 
*Do you guys agree or disagree with the research that has been proven? SHARE US YOUR THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS?*  :Smile:

----------


## Shana

> Hello Everyone! 
> 
> A psychological belief is there that Men fall for women's physical appearance in the first place itself! A woman's appearance is the first thing that attracts them, is it true? 
> Most of the recent research has proved that the first thing a man looks on a woman is her OUTER APPEARANCE! 
> *Do you guys agree or disagree with the research that has been proven? SHARE US YOUR THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS?*


Though I would love to disagree on this, sadly I can't because it IS actually true. Men notice the appearance of all the women they come across and my biology studying friends said that this is something hardwired to men. This reaction is inevitable because of some biological feature they have.

----------


## Moana

> Though I would love to disagree on this, sadly I can't because it IS actually true. Men notice the appearance of all the women they come across and my biology studying friends said that this is something hardwired to men. This reaction is inevitable because of some biological feature they have.



So you agree with the point that the first thing that men notice about women is their physical appearance?! A recent research has shown it as well

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Everyone! 
> 
> A psychological belief is there that Men fall for women's physical appearance in the first place itself! A woman's appearance is the first thing that attracts them, is it true? 
> Most of the recent research has proved that the first thing a man looks on a woman is her OUTER APPEARANCE! 
> *Do you guys agree or disagree with the research that has been proven? SHARE US YOUR THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS?*


Yah.. it's true that we, boys get attracted to physical appearance . But do not make attachments just by the appearance...

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Everyone! 
> 
> A psychological belief is there that Men fall for women's physical appearance in the first place itself! A woman's appearance is the first thing that attracts them, is it true? 
> Most of the recent research has proved that the first thing a man looks on a woman is her OUTER APPEARANCE! 
> *Do you guys agree or disagree with the research that has been proven? SHARE US YOUR THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS?*


Very true Most of the time boys attracts girls physical appearances in most of the times. The bitter truth most of the boys don't understand is also that there is something behind the physical beauty and most of the boys go wrong when judging by just looking at the physical appearance of a person. There are lot more example incidents happened in the society for that kind of things.

----------


## Bhavya

> Though I would love to disagree on this, sadly I can't because it IS actually true. Men notice the appearance of all the women they come across and my biology studying friends said that this is something hardwired to men. This reaction is inevitable because of some biological feature they have.


True Shana, Men notice the appearance of the women and as your friends said it's their biological nature, their hormone and reactions are totally different from women. But there is a difference between just noticing the appearance and looking at a woman with vulgar thoughts.

----------


## subasan

> Hello Everyone! 
> 
> A psychological belief is there that Men fall for women's physical appearance in the first place itself! A woman's appearance is the first thing that attracts them, is it true? 
> Most of the recent research has proved that the first thing a man looks on a woman is her OUTER APPEARANCE! 
> *Do you guys agree or disagree with the research that has been proven? SHARE US YOUR THOUGHTS AND OPINIONS?*


The law applies to both the genders. Appearances will make you judge a person. This is in our genes from the beginning of time. If you're interested you can read the book 'Sapiens'.

----------


## Bhavya

> The law applies to both the genders. Appearances will make you judge a person. This is in our genes from the beginning of time. If you're interested you can read the book 'Sapiens'.


Just checked out this book sounds interesting. Will get pdf version and read it. Thanks for the suggestion Subasan

----------

